# Gomez Store kitbash finally finished



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm out at our layout in Colorado for the summer and although our internet connection here is not always stable, I was able to post some photos of the Gomez Store project I've been working on.

I started with the store from Upland Trains. While not 100% perfect for the real Gomez store, it was close enough for me to kitbash. I added the side building, gas pump, and decking, as well as modifying some things here and there...oh and the decal was a real tough one to do. But since it was black lettering I could do this one on our printer.


Because of the shaky internet out here, I didn't want to go into much detail on the history of the real Gomez store for fear of loosing the connection. However I'll mention that the real store was located in Pagosa Junction (Gato) Colorado along the D&RGW narrow gauge line from Durango to Chama. In recent years the store (still surviving) was moved to a museum in Pagosa Springs.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking very nice Matt.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent job. What happens to the perfect dirt roads when it rains?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Matt, 

Good looking store - I like the colors you have used for it!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree, very nice! 
Great layout too! 

Alec.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks very nice.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking store Matt!! 

Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! It does capture the feel of the prototype.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 17 Jul 2011 08:48 PM 
Excellent job. What happens to the perfect dirt roads when it rains? 
Perfect mud roads!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 17 Jul 2011 08:48 PM 
Excellent job. What happens to the perfect dirt roads when it rains? 
They need a repaving









I use a piece of wood cut to the size of the roads (one large one for a two lane road and a smaller one for a one lane road). I just scrape along to smooth out the road. Pretty easy to do, so rain messing them up isn't a real issue. Most of the time the rain isn't heavy enough to destroy the roads. Actually a light rain hardens the roads like adobe.


----------

